# HK speed sensitive volume adjust w/ NAV?



## awd330 (Jan 15, 2002)

virtualrain said:


> *I will spend some quality time with the nav lady tonight to see if I can get her to coo softly or scream loudly! :bigpimp: *


:lmao:


----------



## virtualrain (Dec 29, 2001)

Here's the skinny on Nav Volume...

After spending a good amount of time experimenting with different things, here is what I have determined. I would be interested in knowing of others can verify this. (I have 3-1/50 on a 2002 MKIII Nav system - car produced late Feb. 2002)

First some definitions...
Nav Volume - the actual volume of the lady's voice
Main Volume - the volume of the radio/tape/cd
Nav Volume Setting - the volume setting on the Settings Screen

My findings...
1. Nav Volume varies with Main Volume - although subtle, there is a noticable difference in the lady's voice between a low main volume and a booming main volume.

2. Nav Volume Setting affects Nav Volume - again, although subtle, lowering the nav volume setting DOES affect the nav volume. It's easiest to notice this by setting the main volume really loud and trying both a low nav volume setting and a high nav volume setting.

3. Nav Volume Setting affects attenuation level of radio/tape/cd - When the nav volume setting is on the highest level, the other audio source is totally cut when the lady's voice comes on. About three or four notches down on the nav volume setting, the audio becomes attenuated and the lower the nav volume setting the less attenuation is provided. With the nav volume setting at the lowest level, there is almost no change to the radio/tape/cd level when the lady's voice comes on and her voice is also quite low in relation (see point above).


----------



## virtualrain (Dec 29, 2001)

Since this thread is getting off topic, I've started a new thread...

New Nav Volume Thread


----------

